# Sun Wukong - 1961 Monkey King 'Havoc in Heaven' Chinese Animation



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

What can I say, I have always been intrigued by Sun Houzi (Sun Wukong). 

I just found this but I will admit this right here and now, I Have seen it before, I own the CDs 

This is all in Mandarin but I still think it is pretty cool

1961 Monkey King 'Havoc in Heaven' Chinese Animation 

havoc uproar in heaven 1 of 6

havoc uproar in heaven 2 of 6

havoc uproar in heaven 3 of 6

havoc uproar in heaven 4 of 6

havoc uproar in heaven 5 of 6

havoc uproar in heaven 6 of 6

Sun Wukong info


----------



## exile (Feb 21, 2008)

That's part of the 'Journey to the West', isn't it...? What's the connection between that and the 'Story of the Stone?'


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

exile said:


> That's part of the 'Journey to the West', isn't it...? What's the connection between that and the 'Story of the Stone?'


 
Yes it is part of the it is part of the Journey to the West.

The only connection I know to a stone is that Sun Wukong came form a stone. He was also imprisoned under a mountain by Buddha.

Journey to the West

Journey to the West - Outline in English and some chapters in Chinese (that I cannot read)


----------



## exile (Feb 21, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes it is part of the it is part of the Journey to the West.
> 
> The only connection I know to a stone is that Sun Wukong came form a stone. He was also imprisoned under a mountain by Buddha.
> 
> ...



_The Story of the Stone _is another name for the _Dream of the Red Chamber,_ and was translated into English with the former title. I haven't read it, but I've heard quite a bit about it...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

From this it would appear that the only connection is it is considered a classic of Chinese literature and they are both fiction. Also they both come from the Ming Dynasty


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 21, 2008)

exile said:


> That's part of the 'Journey to the West', isn't it...? What's the connection between that and the 'Story of the Stone?'


 
Both stories are considered part of a set called the _Four Great Classical Novels_.  The full set is:

_Romance of the Three Kingdoms_ (14th century)
_Water Margin_ (13th - 15th century)
_Journey to the West_ (16th century)
_Dream of the Red Chamber_ (18th century)

Up until the Dream of the Red Chamber was written the list was slightly different and called _Four Major Novels of Wonder_.  It included the following;

_The Plum in the Golden Vase_ (17th Century)


----------



## exile (Feb 21, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> From this it would appear that the only connection is it is considered a classic of Chinese literature and they are both fiction. Also they both come from the Ming Dynasty





Steel Tiger said:


> Both stories are considered part of a set called the _Four Great Classical Novels_.  The full set is:
> 
> _Romance of the Three Kingdoms_ (14th century)
> _Water Margin_ (13th - 15th century)
> ...



Ah, thanks, guysthat answers my question!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been fascinated with Sun Wukung ever since I saw a magnificent 1970s Japanese TV show called, oddly enough, _Monkey_.  You guys in the US would only have seen this in the last few years.  Its worth a look just for the comic twist given to the story.  The fights scenes are not that good.  Here is the introduction.



> "In the worlds before Monkey, primal chaos reigned. Heavens sought order. But the phoenix can fly only when its feathers are grown. The four worlds formed again and yet again, as endless aeons wheeled and passed. Time and the pure essences of Heaven, the moisture of the Earth, the powers of the Sun and the Moon all worked upon a certain rock, old as creation. And it became magically fertile. That first egg was named "Thought". Tathagata Buddha, the Father Buddha, said, "With our thoughts, we make the World". Elemental forces caused the egg to hatch. From it came a stone monkey. The nature of Monkey was irrepressible!"


 


By the way _Water Margin_ is a damn fine read as well.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 23, 2008)

When I was in Beijing I watched a NEW television series that was the Journey to the West and according to my relatives the lead was being played by the son of one of the most famous Beijing opera stars that made his career playing Sun Wukong. Apparently the son was doing the same and he was doing a damn fine job. I understood little of it but I tried not to miss a single episode it was so cool. 

They (Beijing TV) put just about every old TV show on VCD so when I go back I am going to see if it is out yet and if so buy it.

My Mandarin has arrived when I can sit down and watch that series and understand every single word.


----------

